# Expertreviews



## nirgal (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,

I am new here and my question may seem silly. Is expertreviews.co.uk trustworthy website? I believe not.

I am asking because I am about to buy a new espresso machine after my KRUPS XP5240 broke after nearly 4 years.

I always thought my next espresso machine would be Ascaso Dream (the one before expensive V2 was introduced) but then I noticed that there is available well known and cheaper Gaggia Classic. It is known as a reliable machine but many people hate the new edition for known reasons.

The result of the review from expertreviews was 3/5 stars and at the same time the cheaper Delonghi Scultura was mentioned as an alternative and rated 5/5 stars. I have impression that they reviews are biased depending on the other producers needs. Knowing that the new Classic is not as good as before I am really confused now.

I usually prefer to buy brand new equipment.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Maciej


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi. Whilst I can't comment on the 'trustworthiness' of the review site you mentioned, it is very likely that the 'reviewers' know very little about speciality coffee, coffee machines and grinders. Their 'star rating' will therefore be based on price, features, ease of use, and intangible things like feelgood factor, speed of delivery from the seller, and perceived lifestyle enhancement rather than an engineering review or a taste review from someone with a reasonable palate. So I wouldn't say anything against the site as such, but just recognise it for what it is, and treat the reviews with the appropriate caution or 'pinch of salt'

Personally I would prefer an older Classic, but would take a new Classic any day over anything Krups, Delonghi, Saeco etc make. About the only exception to this is the Kitchenaid machine which is kind of like a dual boiler version of the Classic. Hope that helps.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Thoughts as follows:

The grinder you use is at least as important as the coffee machine so.... What do you use?

The price of the Ascaso Dream seems (from a quick lookaround) to be not dissimilar to that of the Rancillo Sylvia which is a well considered machine here. You may need to check on the versions of this one too that are to be considered "best".

I believe that the latest Gaggia Classic version is liked less as the modifications to the design have made it less adjustable/modification friendly. It is not a bad machine, it is just not as good as previous iterations.

Might be good to wait for answers from folks here that own or have owned the Gaggia to get a better feel for this meanwhile there is a whole Gaggia section here for you to explore... You may well find the answers within.


----------



## nirgal (Oct 24, 2016)

For today my equipment consists of Hottop coffee roaster (I roast coffee since May), Krups GVX burr grinder and the broken Krups XP5240 espresso machine. I guess that the grinder is the weakest part of my set at the moment, apart from the coffee machine that I am about to replace.

Knowing that I probably miss a lot by not having a proper grinder I would rather go for Classic instead of Silvia and save for a decent grinder. What you think?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree. I haven't had a Silvia but I have had an older Classic with modifications such as the steam wand from the Silvia and a PID controller. I have read a lot of posts on here from people in the know who tend to agree that the extra cost of the Silvia compared to the Classic is not really worth it and would be better spent on a grinder, or on the modifications I mentioned.

As Grumpydaddy says, a good grinder is much more important than the machine and you will do best to get the best grinder you can afford rather than a cheaper grinder and spend your budget on the Silvia.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The reviews on there are at best for your consumer appliances ( with all the potential pitfalls that these bring and the influences of producers ) this is a site for aspiring to make great coffee and all that involves. There is a tendency perhaps at the upper end for people to recommend the gear they have , as opposed to the gear people need or want , but it is done with the best intentions .

Id be looking at a decent grinder ( minimum Mignon or superjolly or perhaps the new Sette when it arrives ) and a machine capable of making espresso without a pressurised basket . Otherwise you want really be tasting what your roasting .

Having owned a Silvia - I would not buy one new , there are jut not great value compared to some of the machines that sage do . If you are on a budget them a Gaggia classic off here , pid fitted , and a few mods will be a great place to get started .


----------



## nirgal (Oct 24, 2016)

Now I am sure where my confusion come from. I have to admit that I had that feeling from the beginning - they are reviewing equipment for the consumer group I do not belong to. Although I was using an espresso machine fitting that group for nearly four years I found out that it is getting below my growing expectations. I was directed by Google to this forum several times before but it was just passive reading of useful information until now when I have the pleasure of becoming a member


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

nirgal said:


> I am asking because I am about to buy a new espresso machine ,I always thought my next espresso machine would be Ascaso Dream
> 
> there is available well known and cheaper Gaggia Classic. It is known as a reliable machine but many people hate the new edition for known reasons.
> 
> I usually prefer to buy brand new equipment.


I had\have the new 2015 gaggia classic, I wouldnt recommend you get one.

Seeing the £price of the ascaso dream I would suggest the rancillio silvia instead.

Now the issue of grinder has cropped up I also suggest the Eureka Mignon.

The silvia mignon combo would see you in good stead for years to come, and would also hold their value well should you ever wish to go up another level

This is based on you buying new as thats what you specified as your preference.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

The Delonghi Scultura was my second espresso maker. I bought due to the giddy reviews it gets.

It's like a child's bike with training wheels. It does sort of work (to a point) but you'd grow out of it very quickly.

Plus 1 for the Gaggia Classic and save for a grinder.

However - I'd also look into lever machines - if the thought appeals to you they can be a very affordable way of making great espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Silvia's sold on this forum

£200 -230 , one the was 6 months old sold for £275 . How well they hold their price is based upon demand .

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/threadloom/threadloom.php?securitytoken=1477390023-8391ae4689a8f137ceb68f4998e3cb21b5314175&do=process&query=silvia+sold&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just a word of caution, and anyone who as actually owned and used a silvia will attest to, it is probably the most grind specific machine I have ever used and without a PID is a nightmare and a faff to get the temperature spot on.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

How much are those Kitchenaid ones that are often described as "Classic DB"? If the OP keeps returning to the Silvia as it's more expensive than the classic, maybe the KA would be a better buy?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Just a word of caution, and anyone who as actually owned and used a silvia will attest to, it is probably the most grind specific machine I have ever used.


Plus one for that - especially using VST baskets.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> How much are those Kitchenaid ones that are often described as "Classic DB"? If the OP keeps returning to the Silvia as it's more expensive than the classic, maybe the KA would be a better buy?


A quick look at Google suggests £525-£629 depending on source

Seeing this really does show how good the secondhand market is when it comes to value for money. A lightly used or enthusiast maintained machine such as those found in the for sale section here from time to time. That recent Cherub and Mignon for £560 comes to mind.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah. The cherub and Mignon used for that price is a great value setup. Can't remember who bought it but sounds like a cracker and exactly the sort of thing the op should consider for that budget.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Why doesn't the Oscar get more mentions here? There has to be a reason...but it doesn't crop up very often as a recommended option.

£625 from Elektros. Delivered and inc VAT

Given that the previous model was so well built and reliable surely the new one can' be any/much worse? And the new one has one or two of the mods that were available (but not standard) on the old one.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good question and I don't know the answer. The Oscar got plenty of mentions back when I joined, but just seems to have faded into obscurity for no apparent reason, and it's probably just purely down to the small cross-section of the coffee world on here just happening to have something else now. I bet they're still recommended on other coffee forums.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know how the Sage Duotemp performs but it looks like an obvious play for the lower end of the market, and has the PID built in. I have to admit to being a convert to Sage after buying the DB.


----------

